# Oval VS Roadies



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

It would seem that there are WAY more places that race BRP cars on oval tracks over road courses.

Is the SC18 better suited to turning only left?
we are getting Sc18's this week and a group of 6 of us do strictly road course.
Is this the NASCAR influence?
Do you guys mostly just like to turn left?
for ovals do you lathe your tires to add stagger?
bend kingpins to add camber?
Is it just an OHIO thing?

We have an L shaped carpet area so we COULD do a tri oval. and doing ovals we also have to make sure the cars are all SPEC as a horsepower advantage would be huge on an oval more so than on a roadie..,


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

There just as good on road. Just run them stock


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

were just gonna run them like you say Bud.
800 mah lipo 5400 castle creations micro mamba ( prob with throttle at 50 %)
does anyone cut the tires smaller?
Im pretty sure Mike placed the order we are quite excited...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

xxfile said:


> were just gonna run them like you say Bud.
> 800 mah lipo 5400 castle creations micro mamba ( prob with throttle at 50 %)
> does anyone cut the tires smaller?
> Im pretty sure Mike placed the order we are quite excited...


We run a fixed gear ratio here so tires as big as they come help 1.400 max
You can cut them pretty small though and still have clearance.
No order yet ?


----------



## mikedw (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey Bud,
emailed order on Monday, sent it again.
Cheers, Mike


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The Ohio BRP series has changed over the years due to track availability. At one point we had the majority of our races on a road course. Over the past few years we raced at an oval track. The BRP has a LTO (left tern only) chassis and a "road" chassis. Since we have run on ovals for the past few years - everyone runs the LTO chassis. Our current set up is any brushless 1/18th ESC (Hobbywing, Castle, Tekin) set at 0 timing and a 3100Kv motor. I have a BRP RoadRapter that I race at my local road track.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

*woo hoo*

Woo Hoo Bud has shipped our new toys!!!!! we are anxiously updating the tracking number and watching the package on radar just like the "santa" tracking at christmas...lol


Looking forward to the build and then the play... we are armed with all the Tran tips...


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Radar and tracking have the parcel in our town as we speak.... now just looking to run the delivery truck off the road and get the box earlier...lol


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

*Woo Frickin Hoo*

Welll its here and its built!!! definitely some fiddleing involved it would be nice if the castle motors had holes that line up for the mounts. Also might be nice to point out that you cant install the motor without disassembling the rear pod. but hey its all good practice...AND i take back what I said about double sided tape BUD's STICKS... we shall see for how long but it seems great may have to order a couple of hundred feet.lol
Really not sure if the damper plate is loose enough as we dont have anything to compare it to it seems to dampen pretty good with 50.000 wt diff fluid but seems like it may be a bit too stiff. we will see on wednesday nite when they hit the track. after we get them broken in and up to speed anyone gonna bet which is faster sc18 or MRS4/ M18


----------

